# Picture quality of FIOS?



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Been with DirecTV for about 8 months now and I'm happy with my service and the support from DBS Talk. Prior to that, I was with Dish Network for about 4 years.

I remain curious about FIOS.

It's basically switched video over IP delivered through fiber, correct?

I'm curious about picture quality. SD vs. HD?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Nope, FIOS is normal RF TV over fiber. Just like cable (except cable is fiber to the node instead of to the premesis). You have a mini fiber-node of sorts installed in your garage or wherever and normal cable lines to the TV.

It works the exact same as digital cable except the fiber comes all the way to your home which for TV is meaningless.

As for PQ, I've never seen it but I've heard it's good but that's an anecdotal report - check out some neighbors or something and see what you think for yourself.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Been with DirecTV for about 8 months now and I'm happy with my service and the support from DBS Talk. Prior to that, I was with Dish Network for about 4 years.
> 
> I remain curious about FIOS.
> 
> ...


Fios has a noticeably better HD and SD picture than Dish Network and cable.
However, OTA broadcast channels are slightly better than Fios broadcast channels.

I currently have Fios, Dish Network and Patriot Media cable (which is being acquired by Comcast, deal to close this summer).

Fios is hooked up to six TVs in my house. I have two 60 inch plus plasmas.
One plasma has all HDMI connections. The other plasma has all component
video connections. On both plasmas, Fios HD and SD is better than Dish
and cable. For example, on TNT, the NBA playoff games were much sharper and clearer than Dish. Fios has all of its on demand programming in SD. I always
watch HBO from an HD recording on a DVR. The Fios SD on demand HBO
programming is so sharp that you almost forget that it is SD. My kids watch a lot
of SD programming. The Fios SD picture is much much better than Dish.

Another channel where Fios SD is much better than Dish is the MSG and FSNY channel for New York and New Jersey ice hockey. Dish provided this channel
to me in SD. I stopped watching the programming because it was SD and the
quality was not that good. With the Fios SD MSG and FSNY picture, there was a huge improvement in quality and I actually watched SD ice hockey on Fios.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Been with DirecTV for about 8 months now and I'm happy with my service and the support from DBS Talk. Prior to that, I was with Dish Network for about 4 years.
> 
> I remain curious about FIOS.
> 
> ...


Fios is running a special right now with a one year commitment for $22.99 you
get HBO, movies and sports. Neither Dish, Directv or cable can come close to
this. I just signed up for it. This gives you every movie channel except Cinemax
and every sports channel. Add that to the basic package of $42.99 a month
and for $65.98, you get every channel except Cinemax plus all HD channels.
Fios has many more movie channels than either Dish, Directv or cable in my area.


----------

